# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Danio or Microrasbora Erythromicron

## checkerboard

Been a bit confused about this for sometime because different websites seem to classify them differently.

Anyone knows, whether is it a microrasbora or danio?

thanks! :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

the _erythromicron_ is a Microrasbora.

_Microrasbora erythromicon_ Annandale 1918 – photo courtesy Rayon Vert Aqua



Current valid species for the genus Microrasbora:_M. rubescens_ Annandale 1918 (type species i.e. upon whose charateristics the genus is defined)_M. erythromicron_ Annandale 1918_M. gatesi_ Herre 1939_M. kubotai_ Kottelat &amp;amp; Witte 1999_M. nana_ Kottelat &amp;amp; Witte 1999

----------


## MrTree

plantas has them now. both male and females.

----------

